# Crashdump UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP?



## elan-eo-akin (Nov 10, 2008)

Hallo, i need help. I had this BSOD already on 2 Machines!

Once, i played ETCW on my old rig. Now this is the Minidump from BSOD while playing Quake2.


```
UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault). The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
use .trap on that value
Else
.trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
(on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, EXCEPTION_DIVIDED_BY_ZERO
Arg2: 00000000
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: 0x7f_0

TRAP_FRAME: b1651b4c -- (.trap 0xffffffffb1651b4c)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=a52125f8 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=b1651c3c edi=ab2a95b8
eip=8e926969 esp=b1651bc0 ebp=b1651bc0 iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010246
dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE:ivideAndRound+0xa:
8e926969 f7750c div eax,dword ptr [ebp+0Ch] ss:0010:b1651bcc=00000000
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: r1q2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 820d1a98 to 81f1d0b5

STACK_TEXT:
b1651aec 820d1a98 0000007f fbd9718a 8e926969 nt!KeBugCheck+0x14
b1651b40 81ea87a8 b1651b4c b1651bc0 8e926969 nt!Ki386CheckDivideByZeroTrap+0x44
b1651b40 8e926969 b1651b4c b1651bc0 8e926969 nt!KiTrap00+0x88
b1651bc0 8e9563a7 00000000 00000000 ab2a95b8 dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE:ivideAndRound+0xa
b1651c04 8e95a571 b1651c3c 00000001 00000000 dxgkrnl!DmmMapVSyncFromRationalToInteger+0x59
b1651cb4 8e95a0f0 a52125f8 00000001 00000001 dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::SetDisplayMode+0x152
b1651d48 94a819cb 0436f7c8 0436f7c0 b1651d64 dxgkrnl!DxgkSetDisplayMode+0x57b
b1651d58 81ea7a1a 0436f7c8 0436f7dc 77629a94 win32k!NtGdiDdDDISetDisplayMode+0x14
b1651d58 77629a94 0436f7c8 0436f7dc 77629a94 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0436f7dc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77629a94


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:
dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE:ivideAndRound+a
8e926969 f7750c div eax,dword ptr [ebp+0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 3

SYMBOL_NAME: dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE:ivideAndRound+a

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME: dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4893b1df

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x7f_0_dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE:ivideAndRound+a

BUCKET_ID: 0x7f_0_dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE:ivideAndRound+a

Followup: MachineOwner
-----------------------
```
I know here are some system-professionals arround. Please help me! I would be so thankful.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Welcome.

I ran the lone dump and came up w/ the same as you did - a bugcheck 0x0000007f (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0), probable cause = the Microsoft DirectX Kernel - *dxgkrnl.sys*. 0x7f = UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP and indicates that your Intel CPU generated a trap that the error handler did not catch, so the CPU signaled a double fault. In this case looking at the first parm = 0x0 = a division by zero was attempted and obviously cannot be done. So the CPU signaled that an illegal instruction was attempted; BSOD followed. The process running was *r1q2.exe, which I believe belongs to Quake II. Some web sites report this module as a patch (?).
*.

I can say with 99% certainty that DirectX did not cause this crash. On item that caught my attention immediately was the Avira a/v driver *avgio.sys* - it has a timestamp of _ Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007_. This must be updated or un-installed. It is too old for Vista SP1 and I am sure that there have been updates (not speaking of virus defs - these are program modules) since February 2007.

For now, I suggest you deal w/ Avira and also check if an update is available for your Ethernet driver *Rtlh86.sys* as the timestamp = _Thu Feb 14 01:56:01 2008_. Go to Device Manager (devmgmt.msc) for the model, then check the Realtek site driver download site HERE. I know that NIC drivers for most manufacturers wer updated over the summer.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*dbug log*

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\elan-eo-akin_Vista_11-11-08\Mini110908-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Kernel base = 0x81e50000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81f67c70
Debug session time: Sun Nov  9 17:22:35.951 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:17:12.857
Loading Kernel Symbols
.............................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {0, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lml
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, EXCEPTION_DIVIDED_BY_ZERO
Arg2: 00000000
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_0

TRAP_FRAME:  b1651b4c -- (.trap 0xffffffffb1651b4c)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=a52125f8 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=b1651c3c edi=ab2a95b8
eip=8e926969 esp=b1651bc0 ebp=b1651bc0 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+0xa:
8e926969 f7750c          div     eax,dword ptr [ebp+0Ch] ss:0010:b1651bcc=00000000
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  r1q2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 820d1a98 to 81f1d0b5

STACK_TEXT:  
b1651aec 820d1a98 0000007f fbd9718a 8e926969 nt!KeBugCheck+0x14
b1651b40 81ea87a8 b1651b4c b1651bc0 8e926969 nt!Ki386CheckDivideByZeroTrap+0x44
b1651b40 8e926969 b1651b4c b1651bc0 8e926969 nt!KiTrap00+0x88
b1651bc0 8e9563a7 00000000 00000000 ab2a95b8 dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+0xa
b1651c04 8e95a571 b1651c3c 00000001 00000000 dxgkrnl!DmmMapVSyncFromRationalToInteger+0x59
b1651cb4 8e95a0f0 a52125f8 00000001 00000001 dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::SetDisplayMode+0x152
b1651d48 94a819cb 0436f7c8 0436f7c0 b1651d64 dxgkrnl!DxgkSetDisplayMode+0x57b
b1651d58 81ea7a1a 0436f7c8 0436f7dc 77629a94 win32k!NtGdiDdDDISetDisplayMode+0x14
b1651d58 77629a94 0436f7c8 0436f7dc 77629a94 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0436f7dc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77629a94


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a
8e926969 f7750c          div     eax,dword ptr [ebp+0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4893b1df

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_0_dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a

BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_0_dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8b748120 ebx=00000000 ecx=81f501f8 edx=00000255 esi=8b74813c edi=b1651760
eip=81f1d0b5 esp=b1651ad4 ebp=b1651aec iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheck+0x14:
81f1d0b5 5d              pop     ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
b1651aec 820d1a98 0000007f fbd9718a 8e926969 nt!KeBugCheck+0x14
b1651b40 81ea87a8 b1651b4c b1651bc0 8e926969 nt!Ki386CheckDivideByZeroTrap+0x44
b1651b40 8e926969 b1651b4c b1651bc0 8e926969 nt!KiTrap00+0x88 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ b1651b4c)
b1651bc0 8e9563a7 00000000 00000000 ab2a95b8 dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+0xa (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b1651c04 8e95a571 b1651c3c 00000001 00000000 dxgkrnl!DmmMapVSyncFromRationalToInteger+0x59 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b1651cb4 8e95a0f0 a52125f8 00000001 00000001 dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::SetDisplayMode+0x152 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b1651d48 94a819cb 0436f7c8 0436f7c0 b1651d64 dxgkrnl!DxgkSetDisplayMode+0x57b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b1651d58 81ea7a1a 0436f7c8 0436f7dc 77629a94 win32k!NtGdiDdDDISetDisplayMode+0x14 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
b1651d58 77629a94 0436f7c8 0436f7dc 77629a94 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ b1651d64)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0436f7dc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77629a94
start    end        module name
80402000 8040a000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
8040a000 8046a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
8046a000 8047b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
8047b000 80483000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80483000 804c4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
804c4000 805a4000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
805a4000 805b4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
805b4000 805f2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
80606000 80682000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80682000 8068f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8068f000 806d5000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
806d5000 806de000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806de000 806e6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806e6000 8070d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8070d000 8071c000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
8071c000 8072b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8072b000 80775000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
80775000 8077c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8077c000 8078a000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8078a000 8079a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8079a000 807a2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
807a2000 807c0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
807c0000 807f2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
81e1d000 81e50000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
81e50000 82209000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
8a80b000 8a87c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8a87c000 8a987000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8a987000 8a9b2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
8a9b2000 8a9ec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8aa0a000 8aaf1000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
8aaf1000 8ab0c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
8ab0c000 8ab76380   timntr   timntr.sys   Tue Aug 28 11:36:42 2007 (46D4410A)
8ab77000 8ab9e000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
8ab9e000 8abbf000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
8abd7000 8abe0000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8abe0000 8abef000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8ac09000 8ad18000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8ad18000 8ad51000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
8ad51000 8ada9640   tdrpman  tdrpman.sys  Wed Aug 22 17:48:42 2007 (46CCAF3A)
8adaa000 8adb2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8adb2000 8adcfec0   snapman  snapman.sys  Fri Jul 13 06:03:56 2007 (46974E0C)
8add0000 8addf000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8addf000 8adf0000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
8adf0000 8adf9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8e20c000 8e915ba0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Sep 17 13:55:33 2008 (48D14495)
8e916000 8e9b5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8e9b5000 8e9c2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8e9c2000 8e9cd000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8e9cd000 8e9dc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8e9dc000 8e9ee000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8ec08000 8ec29000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Thu Feb 14 01:56:01 2008 (47B3E601)
8ec29000 8ec38200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8ec39000 8ec46080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8ec47000 8ec52000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
8ec52000 8ec6c000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8ec6c000 8ec76000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8ec76000 8ec8e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8ec8e000 8ecbc000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8ecbc000 8ecfd000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8ecfd000 8ed08000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8ed08000 8ed1f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ed1f000 8ed2a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8ed2a000 8ed4d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8ed4d000 8ed5c000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ed5c000 8ed70000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ed70000 8ed85000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8ed85000 8ed95000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8ed95000 8eda0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8eda0000 8edab000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8edab000 8edac380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8edad000 8edd7000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8edd7000 8ede1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8ede1000 8edee000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ee02000 8ee36000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ee36000 8ee40000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8ee40000 8ee51000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8ee51000 8eeaa000   vsdatant vsdatant.sys Mon Mar 03 16:42:36 2008 (47CC70CC)
8eeaa000 8eeb8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8eeb8000 8eecb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8eecb000 8ef07000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8ef07000 8ef11000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8ef11000 8ef28000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8ef28000 8ef39000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Fri Jun 27 08:56:38 2008 (4864E386)
8ef39000 8ef74000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8ef74000 8ef81000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8ef81000 8ef8c000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8ef8c000 8ef94000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8ef94000 8ef9e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8ef9e000 8efad000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8efad000 8efc8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8efc8000 8efd1360   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Tue Aug 28 11:35:21 2007 (46D440B9)
8efda000 8eff2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
8f204000 8f40bc80   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed May 07 07:22:33 2008 (482190F9)
8f40c000 8f439000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f439000 8f45e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f45e000 8f467000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8f467000 8f46e000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8f46e000 8f475000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8f475000 8f48b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8f48b000 8f490300   ssmdrv   ssmdrv.sys   Thu Nov 08 12:01:37 2007 (473340F1)
8f491000 8f497380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f498000 8f4a4000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f4a4000 8f4c5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f4c5000 8f4cd000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f4cd000 8f4d5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f4d5000 8f4e0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8f4e0000 8f4ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8f4ee000 8f4f7000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f4f7000 8f50d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8f50d000 8f51aa00   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Tue Aug 28 13:05:11 2007 (46D455C7)
8f51b000 8f532000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f532000 8f533700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f534000 8f53d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f53d000 8f54d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f564000 8f56d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8f56d000 8f581000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8f581000 8f5c9000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8f5c9000 8f5fb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8f5fb000 8f5fc800   avgio    avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007 (45DDAF5C)
94a20000 94c22000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:16:15 2008 (48D1B9EF)
94c40000 94c49000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
94c60000 94c6e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:26:17 2008 (4893D3D9)
99600000 996af000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
996af000 996bf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
996bf000 996d2000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
996d2000 9973d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
9973d000 9975a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
9975a000 99773000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
99773000 99788000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
99788000 997a8000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
997a8000 997c7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
997c7000 99800000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu May 08 15:21:54 2008 (482352D2)
9b002000 9b029000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
9b029000 9b075000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:06:23 2008 (48B4A88F)
9b075000 9b0b7180   acedrv11 acedrv11.sys Wed Jul 30 01:51:14 2008 (48900152)
9b0b8000 9b196000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9b196000 9b1aa000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Mon May 19 07:17:12 2008 (483161B8)
9b1aa000 9b1b4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9b1b4000 9b1c0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
9b1c0000 9b1c23e0   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Dec 07 01:21:04 2007 (4758E650)
9b1c3000 9b1d9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9b1d9000 9b1e1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)

Unloaded modules:
8f54d000 8f554000   LHidFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f55c000 8f564000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f554000 8f55c000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fd000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9b1d9000 9b1fe000   PnkBstrK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efd2000 8efda000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8abbf000 8abcc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8abcc000 8abd7000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ac00000 8ac08000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f488000 8f491000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f475000 8f488000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
81e50000 82209000   nt         (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\E3AF30C94A334570818A670674C7F9602\ntkrpamp.pdb
8e916000 8e9b5000   dxgkrnl    (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\7B25EB514E924D8298CFA7BDDC4D8D8C2\dxgkrnl.pdb
94a20000 94c22000   win32k     (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\win32k.pdb\230B5B2DCF9F4D36AEC89C0F41FE0EAA2\win32k.pdb
3: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
3: kd> lmo
start    end        module name
80402000 8040a000   kdcom      (deferred)             
8040a000 8046a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel   (deferred)             
8046a000 8047b000   PSHED      (deferred)             
8047b000 80483000   BOOTVID    (deferred)             
80483000 804c4000   CLFS       (deferred)             
804c4000 805a4000   CI         (deferred)             
805a4000 805b4000   fileinfo   (deferred)             
805b4000 805f2000   USBPORT    (deferred)             
80606000 80682000   Wdf01000   (deferred)             
80682000 8068f000   WDFLDR     (deferred)             
8068f000 806d5000   acpi       (deferred)             
806d5000 806de000   WMILIB     (deferred)             
806de000 806e6000   msisadrv   (deferred)             
806e6000 8070d000   pci        (deferred)             
8070d000 8071c000   partmgr    (deferred)             
8071c000 8072b000   volmgr     (deferred)             
8072b000 80775000   volmgrx    (deferred)             
80775000 8077c000   pciide     (deferred)             
8077c000 8078a000   PCIIDEX    (deferred)             
8078a000 8079a000   mountmgr   (deferred)             
8079a000 807a2000   atapi      (deferred)             
807a2000 807c0000   ataport    (deferred)             
807c0000 807f2000   fltmgr     (deferred)             
81e1d000 81e50000   hal        (deferred)             
81e50000 82209000   nt         (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\E3AF30C94A334570818A670674C7F9602\ntkrpamp.pdb
8a80b000 8a87c000   ksecdd     (deferred)             
8a87c000 8a987000   ndis       (deferred)             
8a987000 8a9b2000   msrpc      (deferred)             
8a9b2000 8a9ec000   NETIO      (deferred)             
8aa0a000 8aaf1000   tcpip      (deferred)             
8aaf1000 8ab0c000   fwpkclnt   (deferred)             
8ab0c000 8ab76380   timntr     (deferred)             
8ab77000 8ab9e000   ecache     (deferred)             
8ab9e000 8abbf000   CLASSPNP   (deferred)             
8abd7000 8abe0000   tunmp      (deferred)             
8abe0000 8abef000   intelppm   (deferred)             
8ac09000 8ad18000   Ntfs       (deferred)             
8ad18000 8ad51000   volsnap    (deferred)             
8ad51000 8ada9640   tdrpman    (deferred)             
8adaa000 8adb2000   spldr      (deferred)             
8adb2000 8adcfec0   snapman    (deferred)             
8add0000 8addf000   mup        (deferred)             
8addf000 8adf0000   disk       (deferred)             
8adf0000 8adf9000   crcdisk    (deferred)             
8e20c000 8e915ba0   nvlddmkm   (deferred)             
8e916000 8e9b5000   dxgkrnl    (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\7B25EB514E924D8298CFA7BDDC4D8D8C2\dxgkrnl.pdb
8e9b5000 8e9c2000   watchdog   (deferred)             
8e9c2000 8e9cd000   usbuhci    (deferred)             
8e9cd000 8e9dc000   usbehci    (deferred)             
8e9dc000 8e9ee000   HDAudBus   (deferred)             
8ec08000 8ec29000   Rtlh86     (deferred)             
8ec29000 8ec38200   ohci1394   (deferred)             
8ec39000 8ec46080   1394BUS    (deferred)             
8ec47000 8ec52000   fdc        (deferred)             
8ec52000 8ec6c000   serial     (deferred)             
8ec6c000 8ec76000   serenum    (deferred)             
8ec76000 8ec8e000   cdrom      (deferred)             
8ec8e000 8ecbc000   msiscsi    (deferred)             
8ecbc000 8ecfd000   storport   (deferred)             
8ecfd000 8ed08000   TDI        (deferred)             
8ed08000 8ed1f000   rasl2tp    (deferred)             
8ed1f000 8ed2a000   ndistapi   (deferred)             
8ed2a000 8ed4d000   ndiswan    (deferred)             
8ed4d000 8ed5c000   raspppoe   (deferred)             
8ed5c000 8ed70000   raspptp    (deferred)             
8ed70000 8ed85000   rassstp    (deferred)             
8ed85000 8ed95000   termdd     (deferred)             
8ed95000 8eda0000   kbdclass   (deferred)             
8eda0000 8edab000   mouclass   (deferred)             
8edab000 8edac380   swenum     (deferred)             
8edad000 8edd7000   ks         (deferred)             
8edd7000 8ede1000   mssmbios   (deferred)             
8ede1000 8edee000   umbus      (deferred)             
8ee02000 8ee36000   usbhub     (deferred)             
8ee36000 8ee40000   flpydisk   (deferred)             
8ee40000 8ee51000   NDProxy    (deferred)             
8ee51000 8eeaa000   vsdatant   (deferred)             
8eeaa000 8eeb8000   netbios    (deferred)             
8eeb8000 8eecb000   wanarp     (deferred)             
8eecb000 8ef07000   rdbss      (deferred)             
8ef07000 8ef11000   nsiproxy   (deferred)             
8ef11000 8ef28000   dfsc       (deferred)             
8ef28000 8ef39000   avipbb     (deferred)             
8ef39000 8ef74000   udfs       (deferred)             
8ef74000 8ef81000   crashdmp   (deferred)             
8ef81000 8ef8c000   dump_dumpata   (deferred)             
8ef8c000 8ef94000   dump_atapi   (deferred)             
8ef94000 8ef9e000   Dxapi      (deferred)             
8ef9e000 8efad000   monitor    (deferred)             
8efad000 8efc8000   luafv      (deferred)             
8efc8000 8efd1360   tifsfilt   (deferred)             
8efda000 8eff2000   mrxsmb20   (deferred)             
8f204000 8f40bc80   RTKVHDA    (deferred)             
8f40c000 8f439000   portcls    (deferred)             
8f439000 8f45e000   drmk       (deferred)             
8f45e000 8f467000   Fs_Rec     (deferred)             
8f467000 8f46e000   Null       (deferred)             
8f46e000 8f475000   Beep       (deferred)             
8f475000 8f48b000   pacer      (deferred)             
8f48b000 8f490300   ssmdrv     (deferred)             
8f491000 8f497380   HIDPARSE   (deferred)             
8f498000 8f4a4000   vga        (deferred)             
8f4a4000 8f4c5000   VIDEOPRT   (deferred)             
8f4c5000 8f4cd000   RDPCDD     (deferred)             
8f4cd000 8f4d5000   rdpencdd   (deferred)             
8f4d5000 8f4e0000   Msfs       (deferred)             
8f4e0000 8f4ee000   Npfs       (deferred)             
8f4ee000 8f4f7000   rasacd     (deferred)             
8f4f7000 8f50d000   tdx        (deferred)             
8f50d000 8f51aa00   xusb21     (deferred)             
8f51b000 8f532000   usbccgp    (deferred)             
8f532000 8f533700   USBD       (deferred)             
8f534000 8f53d000   hidusb     (deferred)             
8f53d000 8f54d000   HIDCLASS   (deferred)             
8f564000 8f56d000   kbdhid     (deferred)             
8f56d000 8f581000   smb        (deferred)             
8f581000 8f5c9000   afd        (deferred)             
8f5c9000 8f5fb000   netbt      (deferred)             
8f5fb000 8f5fc800   avgio      (deferred)             
94a20000 94c22000   win32k     (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\win32k.pdb\230B5B2DCF9F4D36AEC89C0F41FE0EAA2\win32k.pdb
94c40000 94c49000   TSDDD      (deferred)             
94c60000 94c6e000   cdd        (deferred)             
99600000 996af000   spsys      (deferred)             
996af000 996bf000   lltdio     (deferred)             
996bf000 996d2000   rspndr     (deferred)             
996d2000 9973d000   HTTP       (deferred)             
9973d000 9975a000   srvnet     (deferred)             
9975a000 99773000   bowser     (deferred)             
99773000 99788000   mpsdrv     (deferred)             
99788000 997a8000   mrxdav     (deferred)             
997a8000 997c7000   mrxsmb     (deferred)             
997c7000 99800000   mrxsmb10   (deferred)             
9b002000 9b029000   srv2       (deferred)             
9b029000 9b075000   srv        (deferred)             
9b075000 9b0b7180   acedrv11   (deferred)             
9b0b8000 9b196000   peauth     (deferred)             
9b196000 9b1aa000   avgntflt   (deferred)             
9b1aa000 9b1b4000   secdrv     (deferred)             
9b1b4000 9b1c0000   tcpipreg   (deferred)             
9b1c0000 9b1c23e0   gdrv       (deferred)             
9b1c3000 9b1d9000   cdfs       (deferred)             
9b1d9000 9b1e1000   mouhid     (deferred)             
3: kd> lmot
start    end        module name
80402000 8040a000   kdcom     Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
8040a000 8046a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel  Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
8046a000 8047b000   PSHED     Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
8047b000 80483000   BOOTVID   Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80483000 804c4000   CLFS      Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
804c4000 805a4000   CI        Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
805a4000 805b4000   fileinfo  Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
805b4000 805f2000   USBPORT   Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
80606000 80682000   Wdf01000  Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80682000 8068f000   WDFLDR    Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8068f000 806d5000   acpi      Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
806d5000 806de000   WMILIB    Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806de000 806e6000   msisadrv  Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806e6000 8070d000   pci       Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8070d000 8071c000   partmgr   Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
8071c000 8072b000   volmgr    Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8072b000 80775000   volmgrx   Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
80775000 8077c000   pciide    Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8077c000 8078a000   PCIIDEX   Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8078a000 8079a000   mountmgr  Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8079a000 807a2000   atapi     Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
807a2000 807c0000   ataport   Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
807c0000 807f2000   fltmgr    Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
81e1d000 81e50000   hal       Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
81e50000 82209000   nt        Wed Sep 17 22:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
8a80b000 8a87c000   ksecdd    Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8a87c000 8a987000   ndis      Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8a987000 8a9b2000   msrpc     Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
8a9b2000 8a9ec000   NETIO     Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8aa0a000 8aaf1000   tcpip     Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
8aaf1000 8ab0c000   fwpkclnt  Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
8ab0c000 8ab76380   timntr    Tue Aug 28 11:36:42 2007 (46D4410A)
8ab77000 8ab9e000   ecache    Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
8ab9e000 8abbf000   CLASSPNP  Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
8abd7000 8abe0000   tunmp     Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8abe0000 8abef000   intelppm  Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8ac09000 8ad18000   Ntfs      Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8ad18000 8ad51000   volsnap   Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
8ad51000 8ada9640   tdrpman   Wed Aug 22 17:48:42 2007 (46CCAF3A)
8adaa000 8adb2000   spldr     Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8adb2000 8adcfec0   snapman   Fri Jul 13 06:03:56 2007 (46974E0C)
8add0000 8addf000   mup       Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8addf000 8adf0000   disk      Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
8adf0000 8adf9000   crcdisk   Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8e20c000 8e915ba0   nvlddmkm  Wed Sep 17 13:55:33 2008 (48D14495)
8e916000 8e9b5000   dxgkrnl   Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8e9b5000 8e9c2000   watchdog  Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8e9c2000 8e9cd000   usbuhci   Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8e9cd000 8e9dc000   usbehci   Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8e9dc000 8e9ee000   HDAudBus  Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8ec08000 8ec29000   Rtlh86    Thu Feb 14 01:56:01 2008 (47B3E601)
8ec29000 8ec38200   ohci1394  Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8ec39000 8ec46080   1394BUS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8ec47000 8ec52000   fdc       unavailable (00000000)
8ec52000 8ec6c000   serial    Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8ec6c000 8ec76000   serenum   Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8ec76000 8ec8e000   cdrom     Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8ec8e000 8ecbc000   msiscsi   Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8ecbc000 8ecfd000   storport  Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8ecfd000 8ed08000   TDI       Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8ed08000 8ed1f000   rasl2tp   Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ed1f000 8ed2a000   ndistapi  Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8ed2a000 8ed4d000   ndiswan   Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8ed4d000 8ed5c000   raspppoe  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ed5c000 8ed70000   raspptp   Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ed70000 8ed85000   rassstp   Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8ed85000 8ed95000   termdd    Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8ed95000 8eda0000   kbdclass  Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8eda0000 8edab000   mouclass  Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8edab000 8edac380   swenum    Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8edad000 8edd7000   ks        Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8edd7000 8ede1000   mssmbios  Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8ede1000 8edee000   umbus     Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ee02000 8ee36000   usbhub    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ee36000 8ee40000   flpydisk  Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8ee40000 8ee51000   NDProxy   Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8ee51000 8eeaa000   vsdatant  Mon Mar 03 16:42:36 2008 (47CC70CC)
8eeaa000 8eeb8000   netbios   Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8eeb8000 8eecb000   wanarp    Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8eecb000 8ef07000   rdbss     Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8ef07000 8ef11000   nsiproxy  Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8ef11000 8ef28000   dfsc      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8ef28000 8ef39000   avipbb    Fri Jun 27 08:56:38 2008 (4864E386)
8ef39000 8ef74000   udfs      Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8ef74000 8ef81000   crashdmp  Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8ef81000 8ef8c000   dump_dumpata  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8ef8c000 8ef94000   dump_atapi  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8ef94000 8ef9e000   Dxapi     Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8ef9e000 8efad000   monitor   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8efad000 8efc8000   luafv     Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8efc8000 8efd1360   tifsfilt  Tue Aug 28 11:35:21 2007 (46D440B9)
8efda000 8eff2000   mrxsmb20  Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
8f204000 8f40bc80   RTKVHDA   Wed May 07 07:22:33 2008 (482190F9)
8f40c000 8f439000   portcls   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f439000 8f45e000   drmk      Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f45e000 8f467000   Fs_Rec    unavailable (00000000)
8f467000 8f46e000   Null      unavailable (00000000)
8f46e000 8f475000   Beep      Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8f475000 8f48b000   pacer     Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8f48b000 8f490300   ssmdrv    Thu Nov 08 12:01:37 2007 (473340F1)
8f491000 8f497380   HIDPARSE  Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f498000 8f4a4000   vga       Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f4a4000 8f4c5000   VIDEOPRT  Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f4c5000 8f4cd000   RDPCDD    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f4cd000 8f4d5000   rdpencdd  Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f4d5000 8f4e0000   Msfs      unavailable (00000000)
8f4e0000 8f4ee000   Npfs      Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8f4ee000 8f4f7000   rasacd    Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f4f7000 8f50d000   tdx       Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8f50d000 8f51aa00   xusb21    Tue Aug 28 13:05:11 2007 (46D455C7)
8f51b000 8f532000   usbccgp   Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f532000 8f533700   USBD      Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f534000 8f53d000   hidusb    Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f53d000 8f54d000   HIDCLASS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f564000 8f56d000   kbdhid    Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8f56d000 8f581000   smb       Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8f581000 8f5c9000   afd       Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8f5c9000 8f5fb000   netbt     Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8f5fb000 8f5fc800   avgio     Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007 (45DDAF5C)
94a20000 94c22000   win32k    Wed Sep 17 22:16:15 2008 (48D1B9EF)
94c40000 94c49000   TSDDD     unavailable (00000000)
94c60000 94c6e000   cdd       Fri Aug 01 23:26:17 2008 (4893D3D9)
99600000 996af000   spsys     Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
996af000 996bf000   lltdio    Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
996bf000 996d2000   rspndr    Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
996d2000 9973d000   HTTP      Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
9973d000 9975a000   srvnet    Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
9975a000 99773000   bowser    Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
99773000 99788000   mpsdrv    Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
99788000 997a8000   mrxdav    Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
997a8000 997c7000   mrxsmb    Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
997c7000 99800000   mrxsmb10  Thu May 08 15:21:54 2008 (482352D2)
9b002000 9b029000   srv2      Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
9b029000 9b075000   srv       Tue Aug 26 21:06:23 2008 (48B4A88F)
9b075000 9b0b7180   acedrv11  Wed Jul 30 01:51:14 2008 (48900152)
9b0b8000 9b196000   peauth    Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9b196000 9b1aa000   avgntflt  Mon May 19 07:17:12 2008 (483161B8)
9b1aa000 9b1b4000   secdrv    Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9b1b4000 9b1c0000   tcpipreg  Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
9b1c0000 9b1c23e0   gdrv      Fri Dec 07 01:21:04 2007 (4758E650)
9b1c3000 9b1d9000   cdfs      Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9b1d9000 9b1e1000   mouhid    Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
```
.










Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition


----------

